# Paintball CO2???



## joker0421 (Apr 22, 2011)

i have been seeing things about using a paintball co2 tank for the aquariums. i was wondering if someone could tell me what all is involved in this what all i need and how well it works pros and cons if ya could i would appreciate it!


----------



## defiesexistence (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's a few threads: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/115850-paintball-co2-injection-diy-setup-tons.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/127092-what-absolute-cheapest-you-could-ever.html

The former shows setup, and the latter is compact and shows some options you have. You'll need to research lighting, standard pressurized systems and their care, and this system extensively. If you leap, make sure everything is absolutely air-tight, and refill the co2 cylinder every few months.

Pros: Cheap, nice results, the path is well paved, and it's quite more effective than yeast.
Cons: Possible leaks, fish-gassing, algae blooms, and much trimming if you do not find your balance.


----------



## poly-sperm-ahhh (Jan 28, 2011)

I have some running and I have mixed emotions about them. I put one together with cheap parts off of ebay and it leaks. No matter how I try to seal it up, it still leaks. I bought a regulator made for paintball tanks from that fish place. It does not leak and it does work but is a pain in the @$$ to get dialed in correctly and it lacks a solonoid so it runs 24/7 which means it is wasting co2 half of the time. Pros are you can use it in an area where space is an issue and it is cheaper than running a full size setup. BTW I do have a full size setup too. Cons is that is can be frustrating to get up and running. I'd say if you are on a budget and short on space, go with the unit from that fish/pet place. It was about $35 and is a thousand times better than building your own with cheap parts. You would spend that anyways just getting the parts together. PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## juan chong (Jan 25, 2008)

Here is my video of my Paintball CO2 tank , actually is very easy to do it


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I got mine from grenleafaquariums.com. I love mine. No problems.


----------



## emersed (Jun 22, 2011)

You would need an ASA, needle valve, tubing, gauge, and teflon tape.


----------

